# Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit Systemkomponenten



## luigied (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll in meiner BAchelorverteidigung auch die Berechnung der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit von Netzwerken erklären.

Szenario: Quelldatenbankserver, Zieldatanbankserver, weiterer Server mit Programm, durch Switches, Router, Netzkabel verbunden, Die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten der einzelnen Komponenten sind gegeben. Wie berechne ich jetzt die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit des gesamten Systems in Abhängkeit der Anzahl der beteiligten Komponenten. (wievile Server, wieviele Switches, usw.)?

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir da einen Denkanstoß oder eine Erklärung geben könntet.

Danke im Voraus.

LuigiEd


----------



## Alex Duschek (26. Februar 2010)

Gehts jetzt nur um Hardwarefehler der Systemkomponenten oder um noch mehr?

Mögliche Fehler wären ja noch der Zusammenbruch der Netzwerkhardware (je nach dem, wie es aufgebaut ist, kann ja bereits der Ausfall eines Routers/Switches das ganze Netzwerk lahm legen) oder das Nichtankommen von Nachrichten (je nach Protokoll eben, es können dadurch Dateninkonsistenzen auftreten).

Zur Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnung: Alle Werte multiplizieren? ^^


----------



## luigied (26. Februar 2010)

Es geht nur um die Hardware. 

Hm. Das mit der Multiplikation kann ich nicht so ganz glauben.  Dann wäre ja bei 2 Komponenten mit einer Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit von 10 % schon 100% erreicht, bzw. bei 0,1*0,1 würde das System ja stabiler laufen.:-(

Weiss irgendwer Rat?


----------



## luigied (27. Februar 2010)

Gut. Hab es jetzt gefunden. Der Vollständigkeit halber, hier die Lösung.

Man muss (1 - Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit der einzelnen Kombonenten) multiplizieren.

Ein Beispiel.

Gegeben sei ein einfaches Client-Server-Szenario. Sowohl Client, als auch Server, als auch das Netzwerkkabel dazwischen haben eine der Einfachheit halber jeweils eine Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit von 10% also 0,1.
Das heißt, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die jeweilige Kombonente fehlerfrei funktioniert bei 90% also 0,9 (1-0,1) liegt.

0,9*0,9*0,9 =0,729 (Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Netzwerk funktioniert)

Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit Netzwerk = 1 - 0,729 = 0,271 , also 27,1%.

Hoffe, ich habe das jetzt richtig erklärt.

Grüße


----------

